# Board center gauge - brass version blog



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Board center gauge - brass version blog*

*Board center gauge*
brass version

This is a gauge I have seen boat builders use to mark center on both sides of boards when splitting them in half.
The grooves will serve as a guide or the saw cut.
After making one in wood, I wanted one to match my hardwood and brass gauges.
(This was made February 2011, just never posted).









As always we start with the materials.
Ohhh yes and some good tobacco.









Cut up some wood, I made some extra in pine for gifts.









Also extra wood dowels.









Now finding the right size drill bit.









So here you see my original wood version and the brass rods cut to size.









Rounding them.









I had to reshape the drill bit, so it would cut less deep in the center.









See the difference.









Mark up really carefully.
Center and each side.
Then pre drill holes.









Holes for the rods.









Made a little mess here…









Cut up some threaded rod and put in the dowel.









Epoxy.









Glue in place.









Here you can see the markings.









Time to drill the center hole.









I put in a threaded insert.









Like this I can use a kurled brass bolt.









Cut it to size and drill a hole in the center.









I use a piece of a drill bit.









Cut it off.









Epoxy it in place.









Shape it pointed by running it in a cordless drill against a dish sander.









Like this.









Shaping the gauge.









Oil, wax and al that jazz.









We got a gauge!









This is how you use it.









Flip and check you did right.
(If you id it will still be in center).









Now the pin can be lowered if wanted.









Back to work MaFe.

Perhaps it can inspire to split some boards.

*Best thoughts,*

Mads


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Board center gauge - brass version blog*
> 
> *Board center gauge*
> brass version
> ...


Wow! Mads!!

Thank You! This is going to be my next shop project!

Lew


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Board center gauge - brass version blog*
> 
> *Board center gauge*
> brass version
> ...


so simple mads

even a moron like me
can do this


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Board center gauge - brass version blog*
> 
> *Board center gauge*
> brass version
> ...


Nicely executed Mads.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Board center gauge - brass version blog*
> 
> *Board center gauge*
> brass version
> ...


Looking good Mads.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Board center gauge - brass version blog*
> 
> *Board center gauge*
> brass version
> ...


I have seen lots of these before Mads, but nothing as nice as yours. Super nice in fact. I also liked the way you sharpened the point on the cutoff drill bit. All great stuff and a tool that will last forever.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Board center gauge - brass version blog*
> 
> *Board center gauge*
> brass version
> ...


You are a wizard with Brass Mads. Great build.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Board center gauge - brass version blog*
> 
> *Board center gauge*
> brass version
> ...


Very nice process shots, Mads. Did you cut the brass rod on the table saw? I have never thought of doing that!!
I think you should have a metal lathe for all the nice metal work you do!!

Thanks for showing all of this…............Jim


----------



## grenger (Mar 8, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Board center gauge - brass version blog*
> 
> *Board center gauge*
> brass version
> ...


I like that.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Board center gauge - brass version blog*
> 
> *Board center gauge*
> brass version
> ...


The real value of these is in marking a center line (or layout lines for an octagon) on a tapered piece like a mast. 
That is a thing of beauty Mads, a labor of love …. obviously.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Board center gauge - brass version blog*
> 
> *Board center gauge*
> brass version
> ...


Thanks for posting this Mads, I was wondering how to adjust the center point . Very clever!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Board center gauge - brass version blog*
> 
> *Board center gauge*
> brass version
> ...


wonderful blog Mads!

I like how you modified the drill bit.


----------



## prospector45 (Aug 30, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Board center gauge - brass version blog*
> 
> *Board center gauge*
> brass version
> ...


An excellent item for all shops.. Your great method is one we all should build.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Board center gauge - brass version blog*
> 
> *Board center gauge*
> brass version
> ...


Even the simple tools require so much attention to detail. It came out great!


----------



## FreddyS (Oct 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Board center gauge - brass version blog*
> 
> *Board center gauge*
> brass version
> ...


Hi Mads, every time you get even the simplest tools to look wonderful, it always feels like a little sunshine for the soul to watch your work  
Thanks for sharing, and now I have to finally make my own center gauge haha!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Board center gauge - brass version blog*
> 
> *Board center gauge*
> brass version
> ...


Hi hi ho, naaa Christmas is over,
Lew, there are also a wood version now. ;-)
David, I think there are not a lot you can't do! Just saw that you even came up with new ideas.
Andy, thanks. ;-)
Madts, you too.
Mike Stefang, yes I think it should last my life time and also it's a fine match to the marking gauge.
Philip, that was a new one 'wizard with brass' smiles, thank you.
Jim, yes I cut it on the table saw, with a blade for aluminium, just went slow and patient. I do have a small metal lathe (emco unimat 3) but yes it would be fantastic with a metal lathe and mill (once I get there I need advice).
Grenger, ;-)
Paul, thanks big smile here. You should make a small blog about the mast use, this will be wonderful.
Tim, so good I made the blog. ;-)
Ian, thanks.
prospector, there are also a more easy wood version now.
Mauricio, the tools we put love into are also a joy to use and I feel the love comes back many times like that.
Freddy, big warm smile here, thank you for those fine words. Look forward to see it posted when you are done.
Happy new year all,
Mads


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Board center gauge - brass version blog*
> 
> *Board center gauge*
> brass version
> ...


This one really appeals to the toolmaker in me. I love being able to incorporate brass in to my projects when I can. Thanks.


----------



## BRCAMERA (Feb 7, 2018)

mafe said:


> *Board center gauge - brass version blog*
> 
> *Board center gauge*
> brass version
> ...


Board center gauge perfect, thanks for idea.


----------

